# 10 gal set-up in progress



## firefiend (Aug 17, 2009)

So, now that life is granting me a reprieve, I'm able to get back into the hobby so I've decided to complete my 10 gal project before tackling something larger.

One question I have at this time is regarding water circulation. What are people using for this? I've been looking at lots of pumps, and filters and with a 10 gal I'm not sure what how many GhP I should be looking at. I'd like to put one of my Betta's in the tank so I don't want a lot of movement but I do want to circulate the water for the plants.

any suggestions? What are all of you using?


----------



## Spookyfish (Jun 14, 2011)

For your betta fish: How big is his/her tank? If it's 5 or less I would recommend the Azoo Palm filter. It's easily found on-line and it's cheap too. The best part about it, is the flow is adjustable. Your little friend won't be blown around. I have one for a 1.5 gallon. It's a spunky little filter but don't be afraid of that. It can be adjusted way back to a dribble if you wanted to. 

As for your 10, you and I are in the same boat! I have been looking up information furiously! I want to make a 10 gallon NPT too. I bought two filters. An Aquaclear 20 and a Fluval U1. I set one up at a time in an empty tank to see what the flow would be like. *shrug* I think it's up to you, but for my 10 I think that I am going to use the Fluval U1. Once again, the flow is adjustable(same for the Aquaclear). I just like the way it distributes water. 

Since filtration for your NPT is going to be handled by the plants and all you're looking for is movement... GPH, IMO shouldn't be important.(don't get something that's gunna blow your tank away!) I'm going with something rated for 10 gallons. *shrug* Just looking to push around water. For once in my life I'm not pouring over GPH and filter media. heehee Kind of exciting for me. Call me strange...but whatever! [smilie=s: Hope this helps! Good luck to you and me!


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

I can't tell you the min/max you can get away with, but I can say that I've been running a Tetra Whisper EX30 on my 10gal NPT.

I've removed the media from it though, so it's just there to circulate water, and I've been happy with how the tank's running.


----------



## firefiend (Aug 17, 2009)

Do the power filters like the ex30 remove too much CO2?


----------



## poissonkimbo (Dec 21, 2010)

I didn't know you could adjust the flow on an Aquaclear. Where can I find information on how to do that? I need to do it in my 5 gallon (non-planted) and my 20 gallon which will be a NPT.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I am an advocate of lots of flow in NPTs, so for a 10 gallon I would recommend something with about 100 gph. For example, I use an old Aquaclear 150 on my 10 gallon. It has a coarse sponge on the intake to protect the shrimp, and nothing but lava rock in the media chamber.

If you plant heavily (which is necessary in all NPTs) your betta will find calm areas to rest in.

Keep the water level high in the tank so that the filter outflow goes smoothly onto the surface of the water. This keeps CO2 loss at a minimum. You do not want the outflow falling in a clear drop to the water and splashing at the surface.

My Aquaclears have adjustable flow by moving the intake tube from side to side. That's what the little projection that goes through the cover of the filter is for. But my filters are old, and the design may have changed in new models. That said, I keep mine wide open all the time--I want the maximum flow.


----------



## firefiend (Aug 17, 2009)

I like the aquaclear power filters. I've used with lots of success for filtration in the past. But I don't really want anything bulky around the tank. Though, ideally, I would have my plants growing emergant and they can cover it up.

I was thinking of using EcoPlus 100 gph submerssible water pump.

I would place the unit on one end and run the output tube to the other end, insuring complete water circulation.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I've used similar small submersible pumps to increase flow, and they work well. You don't need to run output tubing. Just position the pump in one corner so that the outflow is pointing along a long side of the aquarium, flowing toward the opposite end. The pump should be closer to the surface than the bottom of the tank. The water will flow in a circular pattern (gyre) back to the intake of the pump.


----------



## firefiend (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the replies.

I think I'll go the submersed pump route sans the tubing. I have extra power filters should I ever need to filter out particles on a temporary basis.

I like the ridiculously small size of the pump compared to even the smallest internal filters. And don't want anything hanging off the tank except plant growth. And with my poison dart frog setup you can never have too many extra water pumps, lol.

I should be getting my plants by Wednesday next week and should have the tank ready for them by then.

And like the stand I build for the tank I plan on keeping a journal as well. I've keep fish for years but this will be my first attempt at keeping plants (well aside from the frog terrarium).


----------

